# Musky Opener 05'



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Who's going out for the MN musky opener? I'll share my reports after the weekend. Feel like tweak on southpark trying to wait.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wish I was getting out, hopefully in the next couple weekends I'll get the chance.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Sharpening hooks and greasing reels as we speak man!!! I'll post up how we do on sunday night..

keep it reel


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I would be, but off to Canada for a little smallie/eye action.

Good luck Madison, get the cradle ready.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

For sure waterwolf!!

What are the surface water temps looking like up there in Brainerd??


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

They have warmed a lot over the past few days. As of Tuesday they were

Smaller lakes 63-65 degrees
Larger lakes upper 50's-low 60's

Guessing they are few degrees warmer.

Let me know how it goes.


----------

